# amelia island shark fishing?



## sharkfisher7 (Jun 6, 2006)

hey, i was wondering if shark fishing on the beach was illegal on amelia island.
thanks...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I bleeve it's OK to shark fish at Amelia, but I'm only about 75% sure...Maybe Surf Fish will chime in..He's the Amelia Island Guru...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

No, shark fishing isn't illegal on Amelia Island beaches. 

But parking in some of the beach accesses overnight is. When you pick a place to fish, pay attention to the sign, it'll tell you what time you have to leave. 

If you have a spot to park other than a public access, you're good to go all night.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You can stay all night at Nassau Sound, can't you??? Or do they run you out???


----------



## PullMyFinger (May 29, 2005)

*Nassau Sound (Amelia Isl State Park)*

According to their web site, (http://www.floridastateparks.org/ameliaisland/default.cfm) parking at Nassau sound is open 24hrs. I've also seen people set up tents on the fishing bridge... You can drive on a limited stretch of the beach here (south end of the island), but be mindful of the tides.

You can fish overnight on the north end of the island, too at Ft. Clinch state park (no driving on the beach here, tho). Plenty of parking available close to the beach. Just get a pass from the ranger station that allows you to park after closing time. They will also give you the combo to the front gate to let yourself out, in case you don't want to wait around until they open the place up the next morning. Might be an extra fee to park overnight; I have an annual park pass, so they don't charge me extra for staying late to fish.

For more info, Surf Fish has a great web site at www.amelia-island-fishing.com


Good luck!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Ft. Clinch charges an extra $3 for night fishing and the gate code. If you are fishing at night, you have to display a "night pass" on the dash of your vehicle. 

Nassau sound parking lot for the bridge is open 24 hours, but I was told that if you drive out on the beach to fish, don't set up any kind of "camping" stuff (tents, etc.) and you have to be "actively fishing" if you stay all night. 

Probably best to call them before you go, their web site is void of much park specific information, it's mostly general rules that apply to all state parks.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*How bout Ponte Vedra*

Fished the tables This morning. Arrived in the dark at 5:30 and set out two table fish rods. As dawn broke I could see mullet EVERYWHERE. Pods wre being seriously harrassed about 50 yards out. Cast netted a couple in the 8-10" range and put one out on the shark/tarpon rig,went back to the other two rods and worked them constant for about an hour.BIG bull whiting on BIG fleas(plentiful) About 6:30 as I was reeling in a whiting the clicker starts screaming on the 525/OM combo. FISH ON! Tug-o-War for about 20 min. with some blistering runs.Finally saw the fins in the surfline confirming a nice shark. 15 more min in the wash and she was done. I got a nice gentleman and his wife to hold my rod while I got her out of the wash. The result was a nice 5' female Blacktip,Approx.80-100lb. The man snapped a pic and I sent her back to the ocean.








The pic is a little fuzzy,but oh well.
The 525 and OM light combo faired well as I had the reel still spooled with 25lb big game from being employed as a mud rod on the pier. I think however I am going to upgrade to a 535 or 545 just to gain some line capacity for bigger fish,This one almost put it to it's limit. The rig was 90lb sevenstrand wire (4') crimped to Ande 150lb mono (5') with a clipdown at the top (SUB's pulley rig) Not so much as a kink in the wire or an abrasion on the mono.
The sharks AND BIG bull whiting are in the S.P.V. area. Go get ya some! 

barty b


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice fish Bart. Chase some of those mullet up here, Grandpa just got into town and I need some bait to take him fishing.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

DAMMIT,DAMMIT,S.O.B..... 

I STILL haven't been on a sharkin' trip this year......   Guess I'm gonna have to get off my azz if I wanna get one!

Heckuva nice catch, there Bro.....    

Gonna be ready Wednesday???   

(Ducks the flying frying pan.... )


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I think we are going out Tues night for the anniv. thing,Wed.is looking good so far.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nice Catch*

BartyB
and great report.


----------

